# Light Correction Detail - Candy White Golf Edition 30 - Auto Finesse Tough Coat!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this one for a while - I obviously love a bit of Edition 30, but I have particular love for them in white. This particular example included the stunning Xenon headlights and had also had its wheel refurbished by A1 Wheels in Bilston, who have done a simply stunning job!!

The car was very clean, and had been clayed recently, but was very swirly so needed some paint correction and some good protection laying down...

Some befores:


DSC06482 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very clean already!


DSC06484 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were up first. I began with a pre-rinse with my Kranzle to remove any loose dirt:


DSC06485 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels applied liberally...


DSC06486 by RussZS, on Flickr

Various brushes used to agitate:


DSC06487 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06488 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06489 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06490 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06491 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rinsed:


DSC06492 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was foamed with Hyper Wash (as it wasn't too dirty)


DSC06493 by RussZS, on Flickr

Intricate areas cleaned with G101 and VP Brushes:


DSC06496 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lather was used on shampoo duty:


DSC06499 by RussZS, on Flickr

After washing, IronX was used to safely remove the fallout present in the clearcoat:


DSC06500 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06502 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was used next to deal with the tar (pic was blurry - apologies) then the car was refoamed, rinsed and moved inside to begin claying:

AF Clay was used:


DSC06503 by RussZS, on Flickr

Like the Mazda before it, quite a lot of sap removed from the roof and bonnet area!


DSC06504 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was dried and paintwork assessed.

It was averaging a healthy 130 or so, which is normal for Golf's. However, it was quite heavily swirled...


DSC06520 by RussZS, on Flickr

After trialling a few combinations, I was getting superb results with Megs 101 via Rotary!! This stuff is seriously impressive!!

Before:


DSC06512 by RussZS, on Flickr

After (note the improved clarity!)


DSC06511 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear Quarter after:


DSC06522 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before (halide)


DSC06525 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06526 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06532 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC06539 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06540 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06541 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06543 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wing mirrors had recently been painted black and were very swirly!


DSC06591 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06593 by RussZS, on Flickr

B Pillars:


DSC06594 by RussZS, on Flickr

After, not quite perfect but much improved!


DSC06595 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lights before:


DSC06597 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC06599 by RussZS, on Flickr

Door shuts were cleaned with Tripple:


DSC06603 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06604 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhaust was quite bad, so out came Mercury and the Wire Wool!


DSC06612 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06615 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06616 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal on the glass:


DSC06626 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims on the wheels:


DSC06633 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06634 by RussZS, on Flickr

2 layers of Tough Coat on the paint...


DSC06625 by RussZS, on Flickr

Spritz on the interior:


DSC06656 by RussZS, on Flickr

Total2 on the fabrics:


DSC06657 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06658 by RussZS, on Flickr

Interior after:


DSC06659 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, after 15 hours or so, some afters!!


DSC06622 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06624 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06636 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06639 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06642 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06643 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06644 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06647 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06649 by RussZS, on Flickr

AWESOME finish from Mint Rims:


DSC06651 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06654 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06660 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06662 by RussZS, on Flickr

and of course some Tesco shots... which also included a couple of mine...


DSC06672 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06673 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06674 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06676 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06679 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06680 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06683 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06685 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06686 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06688 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06689 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06691 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06696 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06697 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06698 by RussZS, on Flickr

A really enjoyable detail and the owner was delighted!!

Thanks for reading!


DSC06693 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Top job, looks great!! I do love an edition 30

Chris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Really liking that one Russ with that wheels finish fantastic and would not mind a pair of Molly's safety glasses well cool LOL


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

So much love for these cars!
Awesome detailing as always.
M101 on polishing pad?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning Russ, going to admit tho, you have the wrong colour lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Top job, looks great!! I do love an edition 30
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris! 



Derekh929 said:


> Really liking that one Russ with that wheels finish fantastic and would not mind a pair of Molly's safety glasses well cool LOL


Milly would kill you if she knew you called her Molly lol!! They are MCC standard issue specs!! 



AaronGTi said:


> So much love for these cars!
> Awesome detailing as always.
> M101 on polishing pad?


Yes!! It amazed me. I was working it very hard, but the finish is so crisp given how heavily it cuts. My new fave polish!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning Russ, going to admit tho, you have the wrong colour lol.


I know!!!

Gutted


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Now I know why your down the unit so much!!! I need a Milly for my unit!! Haha


Chris


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ nice car too


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Getting the Mrs in to help with the work? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb work Russ and Milly! :thumb: Looks stunning, especially the finish on the refurbished wheels! 

15 hours! :buffer: Your enthusiasm and energy for detailing shows no bounds! 

The number of cars you're detailing and have lined up suggests you could charge more. 

Alan W


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job Russ


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

One of the reflection shots makes it look black!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Soooo great work buddy :thumb:

mike


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Simply stunning, thanks for sharing i really enjoy read your write up.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

its fair enough getting good reflection shots on a dark car but to get a shine so deep on white takes special talent. i doff my cap to you!


----------



## daz courcey (Apr 26, 2012)

looks aswome great job guys


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

leemckenna said:


> great work russ nice car too


Thanks Lee 



adf27 said:


> Getting the Mrs in to help with the work? :lol::lol::lol:


Yep lol! She gets looked after... 



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work :thumb:


Thanks mate 



Alan W said:


> Superb work Russ and Milly! :thumb: Looks stunning, especially the finish on the refurbished wheels!
> 
> 15 hours! :buffer: Your enthusiasm and energy for detailing shows no bounds!
> 
> ...


Alan... on the pricing yes possibly, it's getting the right balance I suppose and regionality comes into in somewhat. My £3k insurance has meant I've had to pop my prices up a little but my very low overheads with the unit mean I can price realistically. What would you say a detail like this should cost, out of interest...?



Alzak said:


> Great job Russ


Thanks Albert 



carbonangel said:


> One of the reflection shots makes it look black!


Lol I know, I have a load of those pics, such good reflections for white, but part of this is down to Candy White of course.



Swell.gr said:


> Soooo great work buddy :thumb:
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike 



ercapoccia said:


> Simply stunning, thanks for sharing i really enjoy read your write up.


You're welcome! Thank you! 



davec said:


> its fair enough getting good reflection shots on a dark car but to get a shine so deep on white takes special talent. i doff my cap to you!


Thank you Dave :lol:



daz courcey said:


> looks aswome great job guys


Cheers Daz, appreciated!!

Russ.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh i must have missed this, looks nice, but i think Black suits the Mk5 GTi best.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

James B said:


> Oh i must have missed this, looks nice, but i think Black suits the Mk5 GTi best.


Thanks mate! 

What do you think of the darker coloured wheels on mine?

I defo need the Xenons!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great work mcc


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Superb mate.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work but yours wins my vote, white is nice but black when spotless always wins. You would get away with the darker coloured wheels too providing you keep them clean.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Great work as always, noticed this though;










On your shelf, is that all the products you used on this one detail, I see a few pics later they are all tidied away again, were these just used for this detail?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Russ


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Worth waiting for Russ :thumb: looks excellent but yours is still the better colour!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all!

Adrian, nope I was having a sort out so everything was lined up at one point


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> One of the reflection shots makes it look black!


I thought that! I also though Russ had rather girly hands a one stage. Then remembered the "wheels, tyres and exhaust specialist".

:lol: :thumb:

I dunno, I still like your black, more menacing! Both cars look awesome though. And Brake upgrade much (on yours)?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> I thought that! I also though Russ had rather girly hands a one stage. Then remembered the "wheels, tyres and exhaust specialist".
> 
> :lol: :thumb:
> 
> I dunno, I still like your black, more menacing! Both cars look awesome though. And Brake upgrade much (on yours)?


Just S3 brakes but definitely better than the 312mm stoppers they put on standard, which were a little scary after remapping mine to 315bhp!! :doublesho

Few more 'black shots'


DSC06618 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06620 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC06621 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks all


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work Russ:thumb:
That Candy White Colour looks so rich and deep !

Mario*


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks ace as always bud


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

awesome edition 30, great work also!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow love this car russ looks great I've been stalking your Facebook and had a look at this one on there! White is the best colour!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

stunning Russ, liking the black and white pic both lined up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

euge07 said:


> awesome edition 30, great work also!





Sian said:


> Wow love this car russ looks great I've been stalking your Facebook and had a look at this one on there! White is the best colour!





Mad Ad said:


> stunning Russ, liking the black and white pic both lined up


Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning work again Russ:doublesho, TC does a fabulous job on white


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Super, as ever Russ. And well done Molly 

Don`t worry though as black is the new white


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great results


----------



## sunders2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stunning car, looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Wow great work and I'm a big fan of both those colours on the edt 30!

Great work and credit to your apprentice she did a great job also :thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Standard of work you are doing is fab Russ, Golf looks amazing


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Very well done Russ and Mrs Russ!! As always, love the tesco pics together in contrasting colours, very nice indeed! 

Chris


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job Russ

Really enjoyed to see that you start putting your mrs to work as well. I have to see if that catches up here also


----------

